# Cập nhập giá mới nhất Máy lạnh âm trần LG -Máy lạnh siêu tiết kiệm điện



## haichaukindoanh (3 Tháng năm 2021)

ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU (thanhhaichau.com) là nhà phân phối chuyên cung cấp Máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng 100% - chất lượng tốt - hoạt động êm ái - siêu tiết kiệm điện năng . Thương hiệu điều hòa âm trần bán chạy nhất hiện nay với giá cực ưu đãi dành cho chủ công trình , nhà thầu chỉ tư 1 bộ sản phẩm .






Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE7 18000 btu 2 HP

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ18GPLE7/ATUQ18GPLE7

Giá: 20,900,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ24GPLE7 24000 btu 2.5 HP

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ24GPLE6/ATUQ24GPLE6

Giá: 23,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ30GNLE7 32000 btu 3.5 HP

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ30GNLE7/ATUQ30LNLE7

Giá: 28,000,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ36GNLE7 36000 btu 4 HP

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ36GNLE6/ATUQ36GNLE6

Giá: 30,600,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ48GMLE7 46000 btu 5 HP

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ48GMLE6/ATUQ48GMLE6

Giá: 35,400,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

_Lưu ý_ : Giá trên chỉ tham khảo . Khách hàng đặt mua Máy lạnh âm trần LG vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn và báo giá chiết khấu tốt nhất theo số lượng và chương trình khuyến mãi + giao hàng miễn phí toàn Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
Công Ty Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu
Phòng Bán Hàng : 0901.4321.83 - 096.2829.308 - 028.2200.7099
Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
website: thanhhaichau.com

⇒ Quý khách hàng cần tư vấn, thiết kế – khảo sát công trình – báo giá Thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần miễn phí nhanh nhất vui lòng liên hệ Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật : 0911.260.247 - Mr Luân










_>>Xem thêm:_
- Máy lạnh - điều hòa âm trần nào tốt và tiết kiệm điện hiện nay

- So sánh máy lạnh âm trần LG và Panasonic dòng Inverter

- Nên mua máy lạnh âm trần LG hay điều hòa âm trần Daikin?

- Công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần LG cho Cty SẮT THÉP


----------

